# Raw Goat Milk in San Antonio TX



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I have a friend and former customer that just moved to San Antonio Texas. She has a young family and children who desperately need RAWgoat milk. The closest dairy she can find is over an hour away. 

Any DGI members who sell goat milk, or know of anyone that sells goat milk in the San Antonio area?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Goat Milk in San Antonia TX*

In the grand scheme of Texas, and hour away is practically next door! I know I would only be buying milk from Claudia and Robert Ragels. http://drinkgoatsmilk.com/ They make wonderful cheese, have beautiful goats, clean very well taken care of place and the cheese room was spotless. They do several farmers markets also which is on their site. If that is to far, at least ask them whom to buy from


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw Goat Milk in San Antonia TX*

Please excuse my ignorance on this topic but what is the distinction about? Why would raw milk be required as opposed to pasteurized which they sell at stores for what seems like a lot $15 per gallon pricing.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Goat Milk in San Antonia TX*

Cuz pasteurized milk tastes nasty?

Cuz pasteurized milk has had the beneficial enzymes killed that you get full complement in raw milk?

BTW, pasteurized milk here sells for $18.00/gallon (just checked last Thursday)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Goat Milk in San Antonia TX*

They have to sell pasteurized goatmilk for $18 a gallon here in the store (raw milk isn't allowed for retail in Texas) but because according to my local grocery, more than half of it goes back unsold


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw Goat Milk in San Antonia TX*

I have costumers from San Antonio and I am east of Austin a long drive for them.
Fran


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw Goat Milk in San Antonia TX*

Thanks everyone for your recommendations, I will pass them on.


----------



## Lisairwin (May 12, 2015)

*Goat milk*

I need raw goat milk and live in San Antonio. Where can I find it?
Thank you,
Lisa


----------

